# Should we encourage MH friendly parking?



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Breckland District Council is carrying out a parking review for Dereham, my local town. There is a website for comments and a public meeting on 7th December. http://www.breckland.gov.uk/content/parking-dereham-debate-open-meeting

I have looked around the 3 Council carparks: none have parking charges, none have large bays, 2 have 1hour restrictions, 1 has a weight limit of 30cwt (unladen). People here seem fairly relaxed and I have never seen a parking ticket on a windscreen; large vans park across 4 spaces on the largest carpark with apparent impunity.

I have written, but not posted, a letter suggesting changes which could be advantageous to motorhomes eg large dedicated bays and possibly an aire. However, when I have looked on this and other sites I find that Fylde has not gone ahead with its scheme, Guisbrough has ceased its MH parking experiment and recently Skegness has started erecting height barriers. Should I alert the local councilors to the potential advantages of providing parking, or should I let sleeping dogs lie?

MotorHomeParking.co.uk http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/nfk.htm carries a number of fairly negative replies from Norfolk County Council and the constituent District Councils. Whilst I believe extra facilities would be good, losing what we already have would be a disaster. Advice please?

TIA - Gordon


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tell them to contact Canterbury City council as they run a very successful Park & Ride with Motorhome over night parking and are really good.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

photos http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=ViewGallery&csid=4695


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Think I would lean towards nothing ventured nothing gained. One has to consider that if as a result of the review larger vehicles were prohibited, the chance of influencing that decision has been missed.

peedee


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I would agree with Peedee

Once a decision has been made the council will never backtrack - so try to influence them into making the right one.

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Dereham used to have a large car park which I would use to break the journey into Norfolk. Because it was there I would shop and have a bite to eat. Some years ago I called in and could not find it, so I have not stopped at Dereham since.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You could tell them that after our recent trip around Norfolk (for the first time), we will never darken their doorstep again and begrudge every penny we spent while there. Height barriers all over the place and very little opportunity to park on a road due to the yellow lines everywhere in coastal areas.

Lovely local people BTW.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Our interests are clear but what of local reasons for encouraging parking bays for motorhomes 'only' spaces. Is there an adjacent shopping outlet that would benefit, is there an existing problem with people parking in unsuitable places. Is there perhaps a local need for good publicity that may be generated by them being 'motorhome friendly'.
Another tack could be to encourage larger bays than at present that could be used as in Kings Lynne where near the Post Office depot there are two Motorhome only bays clearly marked and well used.
The problem is always going to be supervision costs if the present parking areas are free, which needs nobody in attendance.
Good luck to you!
Alan


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

rowley said:


> Dereham used to have a large car park which I would use to break the journey into Norfolk. Because it was there I would shop and have a bite to eat. Some years ago I called in and could not find it, so I have not stopped at Dereham since.


I can't think where that was, unless it was the rough area near Gilbert Rice (Ford garage). Now it is a nicely paved shopping precinct, with a good free (development owned, 3hour ticket controlled) carpark behind, accessed via a one-way street by the Police station. I am wary of parking the van there, as spaces are car-sized.

The best site for MH parking is Cherry Tree - car-sized places but never any problems with overhang (so far  ). Alternatively, Morrisons (which used to be another derelict piece by the Railway station) is not far from the town centre.



rosalan said:


> Another tack could be to encourage larger bays than at present that could be used as in Kings Lynne where near the Post Office depot there are two Motorhome only bays clearly marked and well used.
> The problem is always going to be supervision costs if the present parking areas are free, which needs nobody in attendance.


I never take the van into KL because parking can be awful, so haven't spotted those. Thanks.
As you say, supervision costs would be the problem and could cause tickets to be needed everywhere - not a good result compared to Nelson's Blind Eye.
That is what caused me to pause before posting; I'm wondering about just going to the Public Meeting and trying to get a feel for things.



747 said:


> Height barriers all over the place and very little opportunity to park on a road due to the yellow lines everywhere in coastal areas.


Sadly the Norfolk coast isn't like my beloved North East: very few places with views over the sea and quite a few restrictions. However, many of the double-yellow lines are seasonal (Easter - end of September) so check the signs. Travel down some little roads and you often come to carparks which are worth knowing about. Perhaps I need to check the datbase to see if they are mentioned.

Thanks to all but more comments welcome - Gordon


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Yes Gordon, that would be the one. I used to park opposite the police station. It was just right for a motorhome.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

You could always give the Ram Meadow carpark at Bury St Edmunds, only forty miles down the road, as an example of what the council could achieve..


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Another tack could be to encourage larger bays than at present that could be used as in Kings Lynne where near the Post Office depot there are two Motorhome only bays clearly marked and well used.


Just used one of the spaces today. 24hrs parking for £2.90 - bargain. Lidl just over the road, main shops about 200yds away. The £1 'Overnight fee' is included in the £2.90 fee - £2.20 if you park before 10am. No facilities, but much better than nothing.

Having tried to negotiate the 'Old Town' area and nearly got stuck, I understand you can also park at the boat quay for 24hrs, not sure if there are MH spaces.

Well done to the local council.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Breckland cancelled their public meeting on parking, to allow the Xmas "rush" to pass. I did get a nice reply from someone to say my letter would be passed on to the appropriate committee, but I'm not holding my breath.

However, they floated the idea of introducing parking charges a couple of weeks ago, and that was met with 97% negative feedback in the local press.

Now they are going to spend £50k on a feasibility study concerning introducing parking charges.

So there might be MH friendly parking in this area of Norfolk, but probably at a cost.

I'll try to keep you informed - Gordon (Happy New Year to all).


----------

